# 1:16 scale tractor replicas - Massey Ferguson, Fordson and more



## DiecastLegends (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I wondered whether these detailed scale replica tractors would be of interest to anyone? Manufactured by a specialist company called Universal Hobbies. There are plenty more in the pipeline as well, so if your tractor isn't here, it may well be soon!

Please feel free to ask any questions should you have any.

Many thanks,

Diecast Legends

http://www.grandprixlegends.com/die...ural?afc=TRAFOR


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I used to collect all brands of scale model tractors Mostly Massey Harris.

I refuse to buy them now that they are MFG. in China. 
I build wooden toys for my Grand children now.

 Al


----------

